# Harry is 5.5 months!!



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

New pics of Carter's Happiness Is A Warm Gun
... aka Harold (and sometimes Harry-Butt)


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

uno mas!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Very handsome pup for sure!!! In the last pic he's saying, "don't even think about taking my White Album from me" LOL!!!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Very handsome pup for sure!!! In the last pic he's saying, "don't even think about taking my White Album from me" LOL!!!


oh yeah... and he's got a nice one original pressing, with the poster... and all 4 8x10's!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

He's alright in book then I hope he likes Blackbird too


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> He's alright in book then I hope he likes Blackbird too


thank you!!
and of course he likes black bird... paul is his (our) favorite beatle!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine too, not short changing John, but Paul was better. Wings is [email protected] good music as well


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Uh hi- you can go ahead and send baby dogs on over to Atlanta. He said hims would like to come live with pitbullmama in the ATL. That's what's up! 
He is so handsome! Looking forward to seeing more pictures soon!! Like later on today would be great.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

His ears turned out very nice!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

J-Crash.. he's just downright gorgeous!! I love him! Thanks for updating us!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! What a GORGEOUS boy! He looks amazing.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, now he is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

harry says thanks for the compliments!
i can't believe how big he is getting... he used to be this little tine cute puppy, now he's turning into the big beast


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh wow he is stunning, love him, me thinks its time to update your avitar, this boy is WAAAAYYY to beautiful to be rep with the cone of shame lol, but ya i love him!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CUTE! Who is he out of?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.. handsome pup


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

your pup is very handsome, I love his eyes !


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> CUTE! Who is he out of?


This took a while to get entered 
hopefully i did it correctly!!

Viewing Pedigree Details for CARTER'S HAPPINESS IS A WARM GUN - Bully Breed Resource


----------

